# What IMac should I buy?



## Dirk Smit (Dec 27, 2021)

I am a serious amateur photographer with about 60,000 photos in my catalogue most from my Canon 1DXmk2. I use LRC on my 27 in IMac of mid 2011 which does not update anymore to newer OS systems (last one is High Sierra 10.13) and LRC does not update anymore either (last version is 9.4 with camera Raw 12.4). I decided to buy a new Imac (I do not use an Airbook - all Imac based). I am inclined to stick with a 27 on screen hence go for an intel processor. I wonder though what configuration would really be best? Or should I go for the 24 in Imac with an M1 processor which seems less customizable? I only use my Imac for LRC work (with PS) and ony for report writing and publishing. Many thanks for your views?


----------



## clee01l (Dec 27, 2021)

I switched away from Intel and could not be happier.  The 21" intel has been discontinued and there is speculation that the M1 in a larger version  might be larger than 27" perhaps 30".    There still is about a 1 month delay from ordering to delivery.    

I had a pretty high end 27" iMac but it was a 2017 model.  I ordered an M1 iPadPro and an M1 iMac.   The iMac only came with a maximum of 16GB of RAM but the M1 chip uses RAM differently (more efficiently?) than the intel chip.  I was skeptic of the 16GB RAM performance compare to the 32GB that I had in the Intel iMac.  But since that was the maximum, and I wanted the M1, I ordered it knowing that it could be returned.   With both machines running Big Sur (the latest at the time)  The 16GB M1 was more responsive than the 32GB Intel. 

If you are concerned about size, Consider this.  I use a dual monitor system and have for years.  If you want more MacOS desktop get a (larger) second monitor I have a now aging 27" ASUS that I use alongside my iMac.   I am considering a 32" DCI-P3 monitor to replace the ASUS.   That and the 24"M1 would probably cost you about the same as a high spec 27" Intel with 32GB RAM   Adding the RAM to the intel is about equivalent to the 32" monitor that I am thinking of adding.


----------



## Colin Grant (Dec 29, 2021)

FWIW I moved from a 32 gig 2017 iMac to an M1 with 16 gig ram and 1tb ssd. I could not be more pleased and it runs stuff like Lr effortlessly.


----------



## Zenon (Dec 29, 2021)

I decided to get the 27".  One reason was you can add  more RAM yourself so I purchased the minimum amount as Apple does not give it away. After getting a 27" I'm not sure I go smaller. Not sure if you can get the M1 chip for the 27" yet.      

What I read on multiple forums is get the fastest processor you can afford. Also todays 3rd party AI noise reduction software eats VRAM.  From what  I experienced with my old 2011 iMac plug-ins like Topaz DeNoise were sometimes unusable. I made sure to beef up the VRAM as well as more AI will be coming out.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 29, 2021)

Zenon said:


> I decided to get the 27".  One reason was you can add  more RAM yourself so I purchased the minimum amount as Apple does not give it away. After getting a 27" I'm not sure I go smaller. Not sure if you can get the M1 chip for the 27" yet.
> 
> What I read on multiple forums is get the fastest processor you can afford. Also todays 3rd party AI noise reduction software eats VRAM.  From what  I experienced with my old 2011 iMac plug-ins like Topaz DeNoise were sometimes unusable. I made sure to beef up the VRAM as well as more AI will be coming out.


I’m not sure there will be an M1 27” iMac.  Intel technology is soon going to be obsolete.  Why would you buy a PowerPC or Motorola Mac?  The Intel models are going to be following those to the same graveyard.   If  Apple comes out with an iMac larger than 24”, speculation is that it will be at least 32”.   M1 Macs use RAM differently.   I just ordered a 32” 95% P3 monitor for less that the cost of more RAM in a 27” iMac.   Our perception of the need for more RAM is based upon an Intel chip.  My experience with the 16GB RAM M1 suggests that I do not need more RAM.   That may change in a few years but it if does, in a few years I’ll be in the market for a new iMac anyway.

FWIW, I’ve had two 27” iMacs.  Because of the apartment space for my workstation I opted for a 21’ iMac ( the 27 would not fit under the shelf over the desk,  I now have a townhouse with an office unconstrained.   The 24” iMac replaced the 12” iMac and my new 32” second monitor  will replace my aging 27” monitor.  The new monitor may become my new primary display.


----------



## Zenon (Dec 29, 2021)

clee01l said:


> I’m not sure there will be an M1 27” iMac.  Intel technology is soon going to be obsolete.  Why would you buy a PowerPC or Motorola Mac?  The Intel models are going to be following those to the same graveyard.   If  Apple comes out with an iMac larger than 24”, speculation is that it will be at least 32”.   M1 Macs use RAM differently.   I just ordered a 32” 95% P3 monitor for less that the cost of more RAM in a 27” iMac.   Our perception of the need for more RAM is based upon an Intel chip.  My experience with the 16GB RAM M1 suggests that I do not need more RAM.   That may change in a few years but it if does, in a few years I’ll be in the market for a new iMac anyway.
> 
> FWIW, I’ve had two 27” iMacs.  Because of the apartment space for my workstation I opted for a 21’ iMac ( the 27 would not fit under the shelf over the desk,  I now have a townhouse with an office unconstrained.   The 24” iMac replaced the 12” iMac and my new 32” second monitor  will replace my aging 27” monitor.  The new monitor may become my new primary display.


Of course I wouldn't suggest older tech. I just didn't know about the M1 and  27" iMac. Since I just got a new one a few years ago I don't really keep up to what is coming out. One day I doubt I'll be able to afford a 32". Hope 27 inchers are still around.


----------



## bstevent (Jan 21, 2022)

I will be buying a new Mac to replace my 2010 Mac Pro which has 48 GB of RAM. The rumours and speculations suggest that we can expect an M Series "iMac Pro" (27" or ??)  and a more well-specified M-series Mac Mini. -- both possibly using the M1 Pro and/or M1 Max chips. Those would replace the current Intel based models that are surely nearing the end of their time. I've decided to wait and see what develops over the next 6 months.


----------



## pedz (Jan 21, 2022)

My personal general advice:

Don't buy anything until you REALLY need to!!! Waiting six months will always pay off if you can stand the pain.
Get the Arm (usually called Apple Silicon or M1), not the Intel  (Intel will go the way of the 68000 and the PowerPC within 10 years I predict)
Max out the memory (always)
Buy as much SSD as you can afford
Shy away from processor upgrades (i.e. last on my upgrade item list -- or, memory and SSD space will get your more bang for the buck usually)
I bought the M1 MacBook Pro shortly after it came out.  I've purchased the latest MBP which should arrive mid February for me.  I hear you want iMac.  I prefer the MacBook Pro.  I can pick my monitor and I can take it with me on the road.  I wish they would come with 5G but I can tether it with my iPhone.


----------



## ritica (Jan 23, 2022)

I’m also considering a new MacBook Pro with the new M1 chip. I have a friend who is a photographer and had a lot of problems  with the new chip and using LRC and other editing software. She exchanged her new macbook for one without the new chip. Has anyone have experience with the new MacBook Pro M1 chip. and using LRC. Her problem was that LRC kept crashing. thnak you.


----------



## Colin Grant (Jan 23, 2022)

Certainly no issues with the M1 chip on my 24" iMac. It runs much better than my previous intel based iMac. How the MacBook Pro M1 chip differs I do not know.


----------



## pedz (Jan 23, 2022)

ritica said:


> I’m also considering a new MacBook Pro with the new M1 chip. I have a friend who is a photographer and had a lot of problems  with the new chip and using LRC and other editing software. She exchanged her new macbook for one without the new chip. Has anyone have experience with the new MacBook Pro M1 chip. and using LRC. Her problem was that LRC kept crashing. thnak you.





Colin Grant said:


> Certainly no issues with the M1 chip on my 24" iMac. It runs much better than my previous intel based iMac. How the MacBook Pro M1 chip differs I do not know.



Ditto.  I have the first M1 MBP.  It was a tiny bit more unstable I would say but it was relatively minor and that was 6 to 12 months ago.  I can't say I've had much problems recently and those problems were not LR related.  I'm using native LR, Photoshop and now the native Premiere Pro and Media Encoder and they don't have any hiccups at all.

The big downside with the Arm chip is if you are doing virtualization.  Parallels and  Windows has versions that run on the Arm but it is a genuine pain in the @#$ right now at this point.  A year ago it was actually better.  Those problems are because of Microsoft and Windows.    Only Windows 11 is supported now and it is rather horrid.  I just can't imagine putting up with their abusive incompetence.  It really is incredible.  

And you have some foot draggers.  Quickbooks will likely never move to Arm.  Amazon's WorkDocs Drive does not exist for macOS on the M1 silicon but they will likely change soon is my guess.


----------



## ritica (Jan 23, 2022)

So maybe I should go ahead and invest in a new MacBook Pro  with the new M1 chip. Now a question. Should I get the Pro 16 Core GPU or the Max with 32 Core GPU. I don’t know know much about the difference. I’m not a professional photographer. I do family and friends photos. I do some videos too. I like to work with the best computer that would make my life easiest when working with LRC and PS and some other editing programs I have. I have the Topaz DeNoise and the Sharp and Luminar 4, which I use with LRC. I want hazle free time in the Mac I will buy. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Thank y0u.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 23, 2022)

ritica said:


> I’m also considering a new MacBook Pro with the new M1 chip. I have a friend who is a photographer and had a lot of problems  with the new chip and using LRC and other editing software. She exchanged her new macbook for one without the new chip. Has anyone have experience with the new MacBook Pro M1 chip. and using LRC. Her problem was that LRC kept crashing. thnak you.


I think her problem was more likely on this side of the keyboard. 

I've had an M1 iMac since August and zero difficulty running LrC.  Except for being faster, the performance wad identical to my older Intel iMac.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 23, 2022)

ritica said:


> So maybe I should go ahead and invest in a new MacBook Pro  with the new M1 chip. Now a question. Should I get the Pro 16 Core GPU or the Max with 32 Core GPU. I don’t know know much about the difference. I’m not a professional photographer. I do family and friends photos. I do some videos too. I like to work with the best computer that would make my life easiest when working with LRC and PS and some other editing programs I have. I have the Topaz DeNoise and the Sharp and Luminar 4, which I use with LRC. I want hazle free time in the Mac I will buy. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Thank y0u.


Why do you need a mobile computer?


----------



## ritica (Jan 23, 2022)

clee01l said:


> Why do you need a mobile computer?


We travel aand I like to take my computer with me and work on the pictures  I take . I watch Tv with my husband and I work on pictures. Im also considering a desktop Mac. I’m not completely sure  I love the bigger screen of the iMac, 27”. These iMac have that same chip M1 in them right?  Thank you.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 24, 2022)

ritica said:


> We travel aand I like to take my computer with me and work on the pictures I take . I watch Tv with my husband and I work on pictures. Im also considering a desktop Mac. I’m not completely sure I love the bigger screen of the iMac, 27”. These iMac have that same chip M1 in them right? Thank you.



The current iMac with the M1 chip is 24”. The intel 21” has been discontinued and the 27” intel has not (yet) been replaced with as some suggest a larger iMac and an M1 chip.

I have an M1 12.9” iPadPro and a 24” M1 iMac. My iPadPro replaced a 13” MBP some time ago. I use Lightroom on the iPadPro when I travel and work in the field in Lightroom which syncs everything back to the iMac running LrC. 

I see greater integration in the future between the apps running on the M1 iPad and apps running on an M1 desktop. Who knows, maybe MacOS and iPadOS might merge in the future with the M1 child on board. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ritica (Jan 24, 2022)

clee01l said:


> The current iMac with the M1 chip is 24”. The intel 21” has been discontinued and the 27” intel has not (yet) been replaced with as some suggest a larger iMac and an M1 chip.
> 
> I have an M1 12.9” iPadPro and a 24” M1 iMac. My iPadPro replaced a 13” MBP some time ago. I use Lightroom on the iPadPro when I travel and work in the field in Lightroom which syncs everything back to the iMac running LrC.
> 
> ...


Thnak you for responding. I also have an iPad Pro but I like to use Topaz DeNoise and Sharpen with some pictures. I can’t use tose editing programs with my iPad. *i have thought of getting an iMac and using my iPad as y0u do. I would love to work with my pictures in a bigger screen that the MacBook Pro. I’m having a hard time deciding. Thanks you. *


----------



## clee01l (Jan 24, 2022)

ritica said:


> Thnak you for responding. I also have an iPad Pro but I like to use Topaz DeNoise and Sharpen with some pictures. I can’t use tose editing programs with my iPad. *i have thought of getting an iMac and using my iPad as y0u do. I would love to work with my pictures in a bigger screen that the MacBook Pro. I’m having a hard time deciding. Thanks you. *


When I am away from my desktop, I am much too busy taking photos and enjoying my time in the field to spend time doing detailed work and refining photos with tools like Topaz.   Therefore, I use the iPadPro to cull out the better photos and discard the duds.   If I find some special photos that I want to share immediately , I  process them within the limits of Lightroom and add them to a Lightroom Album which I link to my website on Portfolio.   

Whe. I get back home, I will delete the culled images and add keywords and post process if needed and finalize the trip photos. 

I have a 32" BenQ monitor that gives me dual monitor capability with my 24" M1 iMac


----------



## ritica (Jan 24, 2022)

clee01l said:


> When I am away from my desktop, I am much too busy taking photos and enjoying my time in the field to spend time doing detailed work and refining photos with tools like Topaz.   Therefore, I use the iPadPro to cull out the better photos and discard the duds.   If I find some special photos that I want to share immediately , I  process them within the limits of Lightroom and add them to a Lightroom Album which I link to my website on Portfolio.
> 
> Whe. I get back home, I will delete the culled images and add keywords and post process if needed and finalize the trip photos.
> 
> I have a 32" BenQ monitor that gives me dual monitor capability with my 24" M1 iMac


Y0u make a lot of sense to me. I have the same iPad Pro y0u have. I didn’t realized it has that M1 chip I was looking for in the MacBook Pro. I also didn’t realized I do my editing similarly as y0u do. I start out downloading my pictures into the iPad. Then I go to my computer and finish up editing and using Topaz editing software with some of the pictures. So it does make sense for me to buy an iMac desktop., 24” so I do get the M1 chip. Now I have to decide and make the call to apple. I also think the iMac 24” is cheaper than the MacBook Pro. Like I said you have been very helpful. Then I would have to choose a color for my new iMac!!!  More decision!  .


----------



## clee01l (Jan 24, 2022)

I chose blue. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ritica (Jan 25, 2022)

clee01l said:


> I chose blue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I would pick the purple. It’s very light purple. Blue is pretty. I have another question if  I may ask  you?  What‘s the difference, other than the physical differences, between the MacBook Pro Max and the 24”iMac.  Does all the core and memory makes a big difference between the two?  I just love photography of family, friend and nature photography.   I dont make too many video clips. My granddaughters are into sports, so I take photos of their meets. I love the beach!   the sand, the ocean, family beach times  , fishing, crabbing, beach walks, beach birds, eagles and flowers. That’s basically wha I use my computer for.  Sorry this is longer than what I thought it would be. Thank  you.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 25, 2022)

There are two M1 Chips The iMax uses the first released. The M1 chip uses memory and RAM differently from the old Intel chips. 

As Best that I can determine the M1 uses memory similar to the A series found in older iPads and iPhones It also has more internal cores than the older intel chips


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ritica (Jan 25, 2022)

clee01l said:


> There are two M1 Chips The iMax uses the first released. The M1 chip uses memory and RAM differently from the old Intel chips.
> 
> As Best that I can determine the M1 uses memory similar to the A series found in older iPads and iPhones It also has more internal cores than the older intel chips
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## pedz (Feb 12, 2022)

I've recently encountered two problems with Adobe.  One was with Premiere Pro and the other was with Lightroom Classic -- this was on the original M1 MacBook Pro and the new M1 Max MacBook Pro (both problems on both laptops).  I have no reason to believe that it is M1 related at this point.

The Premiere Pro problem was trying to use an old project file.  Premiere Pro updated the file but the Project screen was either all white or all black. I tried countless tricks but never got it to work.  My superstitious belief is that it was due to an old multi-screen sequence that would not / could not be updated to the new format.

The Lightroom problem is with 86 videos.  I have let to find a common cause.  Other videos from the same equipment (Canon Cameras, DJI Drones, and a Ninja V) work.  The files will  not render.  I know I can't do much with video files in LR but normally I can get a preview and I can hit play and also scrub through them.  With these "bad" files, none of that works.

For at least some of the files, they open and play fine with QuickTime Player.  Some but not all open and play in VLC.  In a few cases, VLC could play the video but without sound.

I very poorly debugged this issue.  I assumed it was because of the new M1 Max and didn't figure out that the old laptop had the same problems until rather late in the game.  I could, I suppose, see if my son's Intel based laptop could open the video files in LR.


----------

